
Show HN: ci/cd with docker, node, aws and gitlab - james_tl
http://james-leahy.com/posts/cicd/
======
james_tl
This is the first technical article that I’ve posted online.

It is a tutorial that will show you how to setup continuous
integration/continuous deployment with docker, aws (elastic beanstalk), node
and gitlab.

Hopefully someone finds it interesting.

~~~
dsumenkovic
Hey James, thank you for being such an incredible part of the GitLab
community! Specifically, for taking the time to write about our product. We
really appreciate sharing this with the rest of the community. Could you
please reach out to us via community@gitlab.com?

